# BUG REPORT - Repeating timers spontaneously change days



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

This one is consistant and repeatable.

I created several weekly repeating sat channel timers. Changed padding to 1 min before and 1 min after. Exited timer menu. Re-entered timer menu to set another timer and the timers had shifted days! Sunday repeating timer said "Monday." Friday repeating timer said "Sunday." Monday timer now said "Tuesday." No discernable pattern in the day change. I edited the three weekly timers that had spontaneously changed days to get them back to where they should be. So far so good. Will keep an eye on them.

At first I doubted myself (having never seen timers on my 501 behave in this ghostly manner), but then I realized that I had double-checked them when I first set them. This is a bug for sure.

.....G

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Just a note to say that this problem continues. Went back and checked six timers I had previously set and the days had changed again - Tuesday to Monday, etc. etc.

Is anyone else seeing this ???

.....G

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

The saga continues. . .

After correcting the moving weekly repeating timer days again, they moved again. A Tuesday timer fired today (Monday) and while it was recording I went into the timers menu and corrected it again. The recording stopped (after recording 20 seconds of the wrong event (a day too early) but the little 'clock' icon indicating a timer about to fire has stayed on the screen for 40 minutes. Let's see if it disappears after the next timer fires in 20 minutes.

.....G


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

On the 721 if you edit timers and change the minutes before and after and don't go into the time screen you will see the timer will create a conflict and the days will be off sometimes . You have to complete the entire timer process or it will cause problems. This is something that started after the last software update. I had to relearn the edit process all over again. 

I don't know if this is what is happening with your 508 since I use 2- 721s for the brunt of my recording needs. If I were you I would delete the timers and create them again with no before or after padding on your timers. This is the easiest way I would think that fix your problem timers.


----------



## haydentf (Jan 20, 2004)

Same problem here to.

Tom



guruka said:


> This one is consistant and repeatable.
> 
> I created several weekly repeating sat channel timers. Changed padding to 1 min before and 1 min after. Exited timer menu. Re-entered timer menu to set another timer and the timers had shifted days! Sunday repeating timer said "Monday." Friday repeating timer said "Sunday." Monday timer now said "Tuesday." No discernable pattern in the day change. I edited the three weekly timers that had spontaneously changed days to get them back to where they should be. So far so good. Will keep an eye on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

I am experiencing the exact same problem...


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> On the 721 if you edit timers and change the minutes before and after and don't go into the time screen you will see the timer will create a conflict and the days will be off sometimes . You have to complete the entire timer process or it will cause problems. This is something that started after the last software update. I had to relearn the edit process all over again.
> 
> I don't know if this is what is happening with your 508 since I use 2- 721s for the brunt of my recording needs. If I were you I would delete the timers and create them again with no before or after padding on your timers. This is the easiest way I would think that fix your problem timers.


But the timers shouldn't create conflicts, Mike, since there are two tuners. However, I'll try removing all padding. Glad to see from others' messages in this thread that I'm not the only one seeing this.

.....G


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm have the same problem with mine.


----------

